# cat headlight removal



## Cat Rack (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I've got a 2006 500. I want to remove the right headlight assembly to seal it up. I have moisture in the the headlight and it seams to be coming from where the lens meets the housing. The bulb sockets are well sealed but has anyone taken of the assembly from the fender. It has the center adjustment screw and 2 pivot pins on either side. But how do I release it ? Thanks.


----------



## Cat Rack (Aug 7, 2010)

No one has done this ? Any help would be great thanks.


----------

